# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Khám phá những điểm đến mới trên bản đồ thế giới

## hangnt

*Các điểm đến ở khắp các châu lục được The New York Times chọn làm các điểm đến mới sẽ đưa bạn khám phá đến tận cùng trời cuối đất.

1. Santiago, Chile*

Hơn một năm sau trận động đất cường độ mạnh lên đến 8,8 độ Richter tàn phá, Santiago đã được khôi phục rộng khắp, kinh tế tiếp tục tăng trưởng và du khách từ khắp nơi lại đổ về, trở thành điểm nóng cho khách du lịch trong năm nay.



Động đất không làm lung lay nền âm nhạc hiện đại, nghệ thuật và ẩm thực của Chile 
*2. Koh Samui, Thái Lan*

Koh Samui, hòn đảo ngọc miền nhiệt đới thuộc phía nam vịnh Thái Lan, nơi có những bãi biển cát trắng tinh, những rừng cọ, rạn san hô phong phú... đang là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho khách du lịch balô...

Nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng hiện đại mới vừa mọc lên ở bãi biển tư nhân ở bờ biển phía bắc đảo với các khu spa, yoga, hồ bơi; những nhà hàng địa phương với đầu bếp tầm cỡ quốc tế những thực đơn món Thái, những bữa tiệc hải sản nướng ngoài trời nổi tiếng... đã giúp Koh Samui lọt vào top điểm đến hấp dẫn của Thái Lan. 



Hoàng hôn ở Koh Samui, một phiên bản của đảo Phuket
*3. Nước cộng hòa Georgia* 

Những nhà trượt tuyết thường không nghĩ đến Georgia khi họ lên kế hoạch trượt tuyết ở miền núi tuyết phủ nào đó. Nằm kín đáo giữa vùng biển Đen và biển Caspian, được bao phủ bởi những rặng núi, Georgia có bề mặt địa chất mà các nhà thám hiểm trượt tuyết phải ao ước: những đỉnh núi cao tới 4.800m, những thung lũng sâu và rộng.

Mỗi năm có đến trên 30.000 du khách đổ về ngắm cảnh đẹp nơi đây và con số này hứa hẹn tăng nhanh trong thời gian sắp tới. Những khu nghỉ dưỡng đang mọc lên ở những khu vực tuyết phủ dài sáu tháng trong năm, biến nơi đây thành điểm nghỉ dưỡng thể thao "nóng bỏng" sắp tới. 



Vùng trượt tuyết dành cho khách du lịch khám phá
*4. Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay*

Tọa lạc ở bờ biển phía tây nam Uruguay, Colonia del Sacramento là một điểm đến nổi tiếng nằm đối diện Buenos Aires, thủ đô Argentina. Khu phố di sản thế giới lừng danh với những ngôi nhà cổ bằng đá, những nhà hàng bình dân, những hành lang dọc bờ sông và những cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm thủ công. Những năm gần đây, phong cách trang trí nhà cửa độc đáo vùng này đã thu hút nhiều du khách đổ về.

Ở khu La Vigna vừa mới khánh thành nằm cách phố cổ 59 km về phía nam, du khách có thể học cách làm đồng, xén lông cừu và những hoạt động khác như một chàng cao bồi thực thụ. 



Một ngôi làng cổ ở Uruguay 
*5. Budapest, thủ đô Hungary*

Từ đồi Castle đến quảng trường Heroes, Budapest vốn nổi tiếng là nơi có khung cảnh đẹp hùng vĩ. Song những cảnh đẹp này đã bị bỏ quên và văn hóa bohemian đã mai một nơi những quán rượu cũ kỹ.

Những quán bar ở thành phố nổi tiếng là nơi dân hippy tụ tập uống bia Đức và bia Tiệp trên những bộ bàn ghế cũ kỹ và khung cảnh bừa bộn trong sân vườn của những ngôi nhà hoang phế. Thành phố này cũng nổi tiếng là nơi khám phá những quán bar trên tầng thượng với không khí thoáng đãng trên cao.



Khung cảnh đẹp phóng khoáng ở thủ đô của Hungary 
*6. Tallinn, Estonia*

Từ năm 2004, khi những chuyến bay hàng không giá rẻ từ London và Berlin đến với Tallinn - thủ đô xinh đẹp của người Estonia đã trở thành "Las Vegas của vùng Baltics", nơi thu hút khách du lịch đổ đến tiệc tùng với rượu giá rẻ và cuộc sống lung linh ánh đèn màu bên bãi biển về đêm. 

Tallinn đã được chọn là thủ đô của văn hóa châu Âu trong năm 2011 với nhiều sự kiện văn hóa nghệ thuật do Liên minh châu Âu tài trợ, hội tụ cộng đồng nghệ thuật như nhà văn, nghệ sĩ, nhà soạn nhạc... đổ về thành phố.



Tallinn, thủ đô xinh đẹp của Estonia
*7. Guimarães, Bồ Đào Nha*

Là chiếc nôi hình thành nên Bồ Đào Nha, thành phố Guimarães xinh đẹp chứa đựng pho sử quan trọng của cả đất nước này. Giờ đây, với một nửa dân cư thành phố ở độ tuổi dưới 30, Guimarães được xem là một trong những thành phố trẻ nhất châu Âu.

Được UNESCO chỉ định làm trung tâm lịch sử và được lựa chọn làm thủ đô văn hóa của người châu Âu vào năm 2012 đã giúp thành phố này trở thành điểm đến "nóng" về văn hóa. 



Một cảnh đẹp đầy tính nghệ thuật của một thành phố năng động
*8. Melbourne, Úc*

Hàng loạt khách sạn mới mọc lên với những tên tuổi đầu bếp nổi tiếng đã khiến Sydney thu hút khách du lịch đổ về. Nhưng nay Melbourne đang hút dần khách du lịch từ thủ đô với vô số khách sạn - nhà hàng mới quy tụ những đầu bếp còn trứ danh hơn.

Bên cạnh đó là những khách sạn sang trọng có giá trị đầu tư lên đến hàng tỉ đôla Úc, nơi du khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh Melbourne từ những căn hộ xa hoa trên cao



Khung cảnh đẹp đẽ của những tòa nhà mới mọc lên cuốn hút du khách đổ về Melbourne
*9. Hyderabad, Ấn Độ*

Nằm ở phía nam Ấn Độ, ngay từ thế kỷ 16 Hyderabad đã nổi tiếng là trung tâm buôn bán kim cương và là thành phố của những cung điện vua chúa. 

Vào thập kỷ trước, dòng chảy đầu tư từ hàng loạt công ty quốc tế đổ vào Hyderabad đã truyền cảm hứng cho một loạt nhà hàng, quán cà phê mọc lên như nấm. Những khách sạn 5 sao nổi tiếng mới ra đời cũng thu hút du khách đổ tới thành phố phương nam này ngày một đông.



Vẻ đẹp của những tòa nhà hoàng gia ở trung tâm Ấn Độ
*10. Hàng Châu, Trung Quốc* 

Với những đền đài lộng lẫy, những ngôi đền cổ xưa, những khu vườn xanh tươi... Hàng Châu vốn đã truyền cảm hứng cho nhiều thi nhân, họa sĩ Trung Quốc từ nhiều thế kỷ trước. Mới đây, một cơn sốt mới tái khám phá Hàng Châu như một điểm đến thanh bình và là một kiệt tác về văn hóa, đã khiến những khách sạn mới mẻ xa hoa mọc lên bên những đền đài Phật giáo cổ xưa.

Nếu đón một chuyến tàu lửa cao tốc từ trung tâm Thượng Hải, bạn sẽ mất chưa đầy một tiếng để đến thưởng lãm cảnh đẹp Hàng Châu. Bạn hãy thuê một chiếc xe máy khám phá vòng quanh thành phố rồi dạo bước thăm đền Lingyin, một trong những ngôi đền Phật giáo nổi tiếng trên thế giới. 



Cảnh đẹp ở Hàng Châu
_Theo Tuổi Trẻ_

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

